# Ota Keeps Trying To Install!



## marvinmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been rooted for about 6 months, and running BAMF for ~3 months. Why does OTA keep wanting to install 2.11.605.5??? Luckily I caught it twice, but it will try again on 11/29/11 7:23am


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

marvinmadman said:


> I've been rooted for about 6 months, and running BAMF for ~3 months. Why does OTA keep wanting to install 2.11.605.5??? Luckily I caught it twice, but it will try again on 11/29/11 7:23am


You might needto upgrade to the newest bamf or rom that is 2.11.605.5 so your phone recognizes your up tobdate and will ignore the OTA


----------



## marvinmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

Guess I'll do that later. I just never had any issues with this ROM, so I never needed to update.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

marvinmadman said:


> Guess I'll do that later. I just never had any issues with this ROM, so I never needed to update.


You mean you don't just spontaneously switch roms several times a day?!?!?! I thought that was standard practice... LOL. But yes, the previous poster is right. You need to update to a rom based on the current ota or an aosp rom, and don't forget to update to the latest radios while you're at it. If you want to stick with bamf, I highly recommend either bamf forever or skyraider Zeus (Zeus is practically a bamf rom as the dev is part of the bamf team but his rom is a separate project). Both are incredibly stable and snappy. Skyraider offers some additional custom touches over bamf forever without losing any functionality. Just a really really great rom. Infectedroms Eternity has also proven to be an excellent rom for me thus far but as they make nightly builds, it might be a little too much for you if you're more of a set it and forget it kinda guy. If you're looking for something a little different, the miui ics rom is also spectacular, but it a bit more of an undertaking to get it set up to your liking. In terms of aosp, at this point I can whole heartedly recommend liquid smooth 3.2. CM7 is always a good choice as well but liquid just runs a little better on my phone. Either way I'm sure you'll find something you love. Best of luck!!


----------



## marvinmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

Bamf forever is up and running. Thanks. I'm still on the mr2 radio because it gives me better signal in some places.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

marvinmadman said:


> Bamf forever is up and running. Thanks. I'm still on the mr2 radio because it gives me better signal in some places.


Good to hear


----------

